# 14 weeks old



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Franklin at 14 weeks. To share a thought that I had the other day while sitting on the deck and watching him sleep - I thought about the phrase "this dog has heart" while I looked at him and I found myself hoping that I will be good enough to bring out his best because I think this dog will be good... no, great... at anything. He is courageous, kind, curious and really seems to just want me to tell him what needs doing. This dog will do it well.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great looking pup! I'm sure he'll be amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Puppy! You can see it!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup-he's growing quickly


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks.  He brings me his dish when he is finished eating so i thought this would be a cute picture too.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Adorable little guy!! Is my 8 week old really going to get that big in only 6 weeks!?!? Right now she is small, and all she does is bite, sleep, whine, poop, pee, eat, repeat. I feel like I have one of the crazy pups. can only get pictures of her when she is sleeping, because she is so wild!!! Well, anyway, your boy is SO handsome. Did he teach himself to bring the bowl to you???


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Adorable little guy!! Is my 8 week old really going to get that big in only 6 weeks!?!? Right now she is small, and all she does is bite, sleep, whine, poop, pee, eat, repeat. I feel like I have one of the crazy pups. can only get pictures of her when she is sleeping, because she is so wild!!! Well, anyway, your boy is SO handsome. Did he teach himself to bring the bowl to you???


Yes! He was about 16 lbs at 8 weeks and about 32 lbs at 14 weeks! Literally twice the size. Oh the bowl thing - when he was finished eating he would toss the bowl around, I guess thinking maybe more food would come out. When he did that, I would back up and say his name and talk about what a FINE dish he had, what a nice dish, encouraging him to move towards me and when he did, I would drop another kibble or treat into it. When it was time for a meal, I would walk over to his bowl and say "get your dish" and tip it here and there to interest him and he would grab it then I did the same thing until he carried it all the way to the kitchen, and I would fill it with his food. I always had a few more kibbles because when he was finished, I would encourage him to bring it to me for a kibble prize. I always dropped the kibble into the bowl. Now he brings me his dish for dinner and he brings it to me when he's finished. Ridiculously cute.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

That's adorable! He's such a handsome guy and is growing so quickly. I was expecting to see a small pup at 14 weeks old!


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

What a handsome pup!!

I have a feeling[if not already] he will be energetic,clever, curious, outgoing and the life of the party!!

All traits of the sign "Gemini"!!! lol!!! That is what I am!!!

Best of luck with him!

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur- b. 12.26.2010 Siberian
Cochise Von Mazur- 5.27.82-5.20.97 GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77 GSD
*


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very handsome pup you have there. My Pup likes to walk around with his water dish and usually it is full when he grabs it.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Can I have him!?!?!
I'm thinking Zoey will need a baby brother real soon!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Made me smile


----------

